# Dumb question..



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have thunderstorms coming through tonight and are probably going to get them all week. My chicks are 6-7 weeks old and have been free ranging for a couple weeks now. Will they be fine? Should I try to round them up? What do you chickens do during bad weather?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you put them in a secure, waterproof coop they should be fine. If its gonna be really windy, like a tornado, I would bring mine into a dog crate in the garage.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It is extremely uncommon for us to get tornados in Massachusetts. But we do get big thunderstorms with hail. I mean will they go in on their own? Or at least hide out under the deck and stuff? The coop is perfectly sealed up once it's after dark but if we get storms around 6 they are all scattered about the yard.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Their instincts will probably kick in. If they need shelter, they will get it


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We've had some nasty storms the last few nights, I gave the chicks their light back but only because I dont want them wet and chilled. Which I 'm thinking is why I lost some already, so better safe than sorry now. If its raining when it comes time to open up I leave them inthe coop closed up. If it rains while they are out I just let them be and they seem to find shelter. My adults stay out no matter what the weather.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I went out a few minutes ago, most are in the coop and I just now heard the first rumble. They must sense it coming.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I went out a few minutes ago, most are in the coop and I just now heard the first rumble. They must sense it coming.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My oldest ones are out there in the rain like its nothing. I'd almost say enjoying it! Weirdos.


----------

